# Grooming Tail & Butt Feathers



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I need some help from the pros.....

I can handle trimming ears feet and feathers on the front legs but it is impossible for me to do the tail and butt feathers. I have a grooming table with a double loop which helps but when I get near the hindquarters Jester whips around and trys to sit. How can I get him to stand still long enough to trim the back end without doing a butcher job?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

when our girls were pups & when I groom for other dogs, I smear something like peanut butter or cream cheese on the table/wall/fridge door/etc. keeps them distracted long enough to realize that butt grooming isn't so bad!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Put a large bucket under his stomach area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Put a large bucket under his stomach area.


Now that's a great idea! Tucker doesn't like his backend touched too much. I think he may have had a bad experience or two as a pup. When he first came to live with us we couldn't touch his tail, but he's fine with tail touching now. Butt feathers can be brushed, but not for too long LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I knew a person that put something under one of the legs of the grooming table. Every time the dog sat down, she would shake the table, which made the dog stand up again. I'm not sure that is necessary, but my dogs are all trained to stand, rather then to sit.  Treat it just like an obedience exercise.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I knew a person that put something under one of the legs of the grooming table. Every time the dog sat down, she would shake the table, which made the dog stand up again. I'm not sure that is necessary, but my dogs are all trained to stand, rather then to sit.  Treat it just like an obedience exercise.


That would my advice as well. I stand them square and repeat "stand and stay", if they sit I use my arm under them for aid them to stand and say "stay". If it helps you mark where you want your dogs feet with some tape and stand them on it and repeat your command. It takes some training but dogs that stand 4 square and don't move are soooo nice to work with. I don't like scaring them on the table just reminds me of those people that hold 8 week old puppies on and then push and let them think they are falling. That just ticks me to no end.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now that's a great idea! Tucker doesn't like his backend touched too much. I think he may have had a bad experience or two as a pup. When he first came to live with us we couldn't touch his tail, but he's fine with tail touching now. Butt feathers can be brushed, but not for too long LOL


 
Thanks, it does work. After a bit because they dont like it, you can remove the bucket. It needs to be an old fashion stainless steel one that you buy at a garden store. When I was grooming 30 +++ dogs a month, it was the only thing that worked for me most of the time when I needed something.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ash said:


> That would my advice as well. I stand them square and repeat "stand and stay", if they sit I use my arm under them for aid them to stand and say "stay". If it helps you mark where you want your dogs feet with some tape and stand them on it and repeat your command. It takes some training but dogs that stand 4 square and don't move are soooo nice to work with. I don't like scaring them on the table just reminds me of those people that hold 8 week old puppies on and then push and let them think they are falling. That just ticks me to no end.


Actually the bucket does exactly what you are talking about. It is great for dogs who have not been trained to stand/stay.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> I knew a person that put something under one of the legs of the grooming table. Every time the dog sat down, she would shake the table, which made the dog stand up again. I'm not sure that is necessary, but my dogs are all trained to stand, rather then to sit.  Treat it just like an obedience exercise.


Oh boy... I cant totally see how that would go over with Paige. I'd never get her on the table again after that!

I like the bucket idea though and treating it like an obedience exercise is never a bad idea (IMO). My girls are allowed to sit on their table... if they get tired I dont fight it (I know... BAD me for letting them). But when I tell them to stand, I also expect them to stand and they're not sitting to avoid anything. I did globalize the meaning of "stand" to include on the table though. 

I think I'd try the bucket suggestion. Good luck, BJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Groomers don't have a hard time with Tucker standing because once he has that noose around his neck I think he knows better! LOL Shadow goes down on them more often or he used to. I haven't asked the new groomer. I'm also not sure if they use the noose, as I call it. That thing makes me think twice.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Actually the bucket does exactly what you are talking about. It is great for dogs who have not been trained to stand/stay.


Yes, I understand how it would be effective. I just could never see myself being able to stand having a bucket in my way the whole time I grooming. But I do think its a good idea.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Ash said:


> That would my advice as well. I stand them square and repeat "stand and stay", if they sit I use my arm under them for aid them to stand and say "stay". If it helps you mark where you want your dogs feet with some tape and stand them on it and repeat your command. It takes some training but dogs that stand 4 square and don't move are soooo nice to work with. I don't like scaring them on the table just reminds me of those people that hold 8 week old puppies on and then push and let them think they are falling. That just ticks me to no end.


Can I add to that Ash? Same idea, but I've seen handlers that INSIST on dragging their toy dog across the table and say that "it makes them stand still" and they saw another handler do it once, and "that's how you show a toy". ARGH!! So then, they cant figure out why the dog slinks down on the table (gee... maybe because its expecting the table to move under them :doh. Sorry, I just wanted to add to that because that bugs me too. LOL. BJ


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Dragging their feet across the table worries them as they don't like the ground moving under there feet. This helps them to stand still while being evaluated. This does not bother me AS much as making them feel like they're falling. The pup is secured in your hands and and the feet are lightly being brushed across the table. I don't like having to do it but sometimes depending on the dog there are little to no options LOL pups can be so squirmy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Let me brush him - I'm good at ripping out the feathering. :doh::

Perhaps you just need a helper - someone to keep a hand under his belly - or... lay him down on the bed and trim away. 

I honestly haven't had to worry about Griffs - he goes through a major coat blow in the late summer/early fall and he's just getting some decent feathering back. (And yes - I bought the cowboy magic and use it and it helps to stop me from ripping the feathering out when I brush him - thank you all for suggesting it!)


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

the groomers here have the tie that goes around the neck to keep them in place then they have another one at the back end to keep them standing. I hope that makes sense. Einstein has been shaved a couple of times but i choose not to do it again unless its nessary eg to hot for him to cope. Shelley has never trimmed or shaved and i hope to keep that way. I've never seen a point to trim there bottom feathers or tail. I just brush them throughly with a slicker brush and comb gently to not hurt them.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Ash said:


> Dragging their feet across the table worries them as they don't like the ground moving under there feet. This helps them to stand still while being evaluated. This does not bother me AS much as making them feel like they're falling. The pup is secured in your hands and and the feet are lightly being brushed across the table. I don't like having to do it but sometimes depending on the dog there are little to no options LOL pups can be so squirmy.


Ah yes, I totally agree with that. Heaven forbid you DROP the puppy! Yikes! But I do know a novice handler with a pom that "attempts" the whole "drag and stand" with her dog and the poor dog absolutely HATES conformation now because it is terrified of the table. And then she askes why the dog doesn't stand, up and confident. This is a dog that never had a problem with the stand/stay but she went to a show, watched a professional handler do it and insisted that is how it is to be done. Makes me feel bad for the dog... I dont know... this poor thing falls apart the moment it sees a table in the middle of the ring. Obviously not the same thing, but for the life of me, I cant understand why anyone would want to scare their dog with a table so the dog associates the scary feeling with the table. Especially when its not necessary. BJ


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I agree with older dogs and ecspecially show dogs if you have any chance of having them enjoying showing and ultimately showing well they have to enjoy working for you and it has to be made fun. Yes, I agree with adult dogs that is unacceptable.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas! I may need to try a combo of all of them to see what works. Even just brushing his tail end is a chore so I will start with that before attempting any thinning or trimming. :crossfing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't trim pants... but I do work on the tail. I either put my one arm under the stomach area, which keeps them up... or stand directly over them, facing backwards, and wrap my legs around them (feet together) while standing. It's quite the position... but it gets the job done lol!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have an easier time brushing and trimming Biscuit's tail and back leg feathers when he is laying down on his side and I am petting him. He won't hold still for too long but I do his grooming in 'pieces' and it works OK for me. When he is laying down I can "finger comb" his tail into place and then use the scissors to cut along an imaginary line that I can see in my head. I read somewhere that when the tail is finished being trimmed the fur is sort of the shape of a large butcher's knife (the kind that is used in the kitchen)...I don't know if that helps you understand it better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never had trouble teaching mine to stand... I just say NO and put them back in a stand.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I have an easier time brushing and trimming Biscuit's tail and back leg feathers when he is laying down on his side and I am petting him. He won't hold still for too long but I do his grooming in 'pieces' and it works OK for me. When he is laying down I can "finger comb" his tail into place and then use the scissors to cut along an imaginary line that I can see in my head. I read somewhere that when the tail is finished being trimmed the fur is sort of the shape of a large butcher's knife (the kind that is used in the kitchen)...I don't know if that helps you understand it better.


Yeah...I used to be able to do this with Kody. He loved being brushed and groomed (except for nail trimming). I would do one side then tell him to roll over and then do the other side. Jester thinks that me on the floor with him = play time! He gets nuts! He also will only lay on his right side. I have to wrestle him to get him to lay on his left. He's weird. :bowl:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've discovered, through botching it up a few times :uhoh:, that trimming the butt feathers is best done with the thinning scissors. Takes more time but each cut only removes a bit of hair and there's no clear cut line like with regular trimming scissors. It doesn't take much at all to simply shape them up a bit. My girls get full bushy pantaloons in full coat and in the winter muddy wet months, I like them a bit shorter.


----------

